# zumbador piezoelectrico



## george_uise3t (May 26, 2007)

alguien sabe como identificar el terminal positivo y negativo de un zumbador piezoelectrico


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 26, 2007)

zumbador piezoelectrico, o sea con electronica integrada?

me explico si solo es una chapita metalica es necesario un circuito excitados, se comporta como un altavoz, por si solo no puede generar solido.

pero si es tal como dices, muy correctamente zumbador piezoelectrico, con electronica integrada, en el encapsulado de plastico (una cajita) hay un simbolo +

Si lo alimentar con unos 9V y una resistencia de 330,470,560 puedes hacer pruebas sin estropearlo aunque lo pongas del reves.



Lo primero identifica si es o no activo, los activos tienen un grosos de mas de 5mm, hay un modelo pasivo con cajita pero es bastante delgada de unos 4mm


----------



## george_uise3t (May 26, 2007)

gracias al compañero por su pronta respuesta, pero todavia tengo la inquietud el zumbador lo necesito para acondicionarlo a un repelente de mosquitos(claro que el esquematico no es el de pablytos) y en la tienda de partes electronicas me dieron uno como el de la figura 1 y no se si me sirve y cual es el + y - , ya que este no trae identificado los terminales, ademas es igual al de los telefonos, si no me sirve cual recomendarian.


----------



## NESTOR (Ago 7, 2007)

hola, que es un zumbador piezoelectrico, es lo mismo que un twiter y en que aparatos lo puedo encontrar


----------



## ac_dc (Sep 23, 2009)

hola, el zumbador piezo electrico ... ¿ya posee el circuito electronico que genera altas frecuencias ? por que yo estoy por colocar uno y estaba a punto de colocar el de las planchitas metalicas ... hasta que cantidad de db vienen? 
gracias anticipadas!


----------

